

Influencing Founders: Have We Reached "Peak Hoodie?" - jusben1369
http://www.hunterwalk.com/2013/01/influencing-founders-have-we-reached.html?m=0

======
jusben1369
My sense is that Elon Musk is currently the most influential founder to the
hacker/startup community but I could be wrong.

